# Prozac Good Sexual Side Effects



## boroje (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been on prozac for 4 weeks and it didn't help my anxiety and depression (kind of made it worse and I was sweating a lot, palms mostly). But it fixed my sexual problems. I now have an unbelievable orgasm (I'm male), like I'm 20 year old (I'm 37 now). I thought that ssri actually do opposite. Before my orgasm were very mild and there was just a little bit of enjoyment, but now it's perfect and affects the whole body (before I'd just feel good effects on certain parts of the body). Has anyone heard of that before?


----------



## PetePain (Sep 8, 2011)

Just as it is hard to experience deep pleasure during depression, I feel that depression also reduces the intensity of my orgasms, the feeling just isn't that strong. 

SSRI and other ADs have helped me in the past in that respect.

The drawback though is that your erections can suffer from taking SSRI, for some it gets really bad !!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Depends, Prozac is different from other SSRIs because it also blocks another receptor (5-HT2C) which can help to boost sex drive, especially at low doses before the SSRI effect becomes too strong.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I get way too many boners on prozac, sucks when I'm in public lol. Hapened in front of my gf, I was so embarassed.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Most SSRIs also increase performance time i think. Which can be a huge plus. Do you experience this as well? I'm curious.

Disclaimer: I do not recommend SSRIs to anyone


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

You must be a rare case because most of the time SSRI causes sexual dysfunction.


----------



## boroje (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, it does increase performance time. But the main thing is that I can feel it all over my body. I'd like to know what neurotransmitters are most responsible for that good feeling. It feels as if I didn't have enough neurotransmitters to create that rush, and now I do. Also, ejaculation is also very strong with a lot of liquid, so to speak. Erection is stronger also. Some time ago, I took supplement for testosterone (natural, something that body builders use), and it felt very similar, like Prozac increased my testosterone. Essentially, I think Prozac pushed too many buttons (some good, some bad), but it's interesting that I never heard anyone have this kind of "problem".


----------



## stoutz (Nov 18, 2011)

boroje said:


> Yes, it does increase performance time. But the main thing is that I can feel it all over my body. I'd like to know what neurotransmitters are most responsible for that good feeling. It feels as if I didn't have enough neurotransmitters to create that rush, and now I do. Also, ejaculation is also very strong with a lot of liquid, so to speak. Erection is stronger also. Some time ago, I took supplement for testosterone (natural, something that body builders use), and it felt very similar, like Prozac increased my testosterone. Essentially, I think Prozac pushed too many buttons (some good, some bad), but it's interesting that I never heard anyone have this kind of "problem".


Are you talking about something called ZMA BOOST? 
From what I've been seeing is people saying Prozac decreases your t-levels.
I was just prescribed it. I'm not too concerned with it but I wouldn't mind having big orgasms (lots of liquid) during intercourse. I wonder if taking a ZMA/zinc supplement would help with that if Prozac could possibly make you have poor orgasm quality. I wouldn't mind knowing patients orgasm quality weather it's normal , low, or high.


----------



## belovedhope (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow..... lucky! This was not been my experience, but I was only on it for 4 weeks. I had a pretty low sex drive during that time, but I felt like it would have gotten better if I stayed on it longer. Now I'm on Effexor, which started out the same way (low sex drive) but I've definitely got it back.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

boroje said:


> I've been on prozac for 4 weeks and it didn't help my anxiety and depression (kind of made it worse and I was sweating a lot, palms mostly). But it fixed my sexual problems. I now have an unbelievable orgasm (I'm male), like I'm 20 year old (I'm 37 now). I thought that ssri actually do opposite. Before my orgasm were very mild and there was just a little bit of enjoyment, but now it's perfect and affects the whole body (before I'd just feel good effects on certain parts of the body). Has anyone heard of that before?


Gofobroke!!!!


----------



## boroje (Nov 11, 2011)

No, it was not ZMA BOOST. Can't recall the name, but I was taking it maybe 1 year ago. Prozac kind of worked like this: like my neurons didn't have enough of some neurotransmitter, and after using Prozac it kind of did increase it, and I could feel it everywhere. Esentially, it fixed the communication between my brain and rest of the body, and of course it messed up a lot of things also.


----------

